# scandia wood stove



## mikeyny (Feb 17, 2008)

I have aquired an older wood stove called Scandia. On the back it says "made exclusively for franklin cast products". There is a refractory bottom and sides. The 2 front doors open out for viewing the fire. It has several small holes in the front doors for intake air.  It hasa damper built into the top of the stove at the  flange where the smole pipe is.It seems as the only way to control the draft is to close the doors, but one door must be left ajar to get enough air to burn without smoldering.  I was wondering if anyone else has one of these and if there is another way to control draft with intake air. 
                                                     Mike


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2008)

Scandia is a Taiwan knock-off company, not known for quality castings. They can be notoriously hard to control and sometimes not too safe. Often the best use for these products is a garden planter. 

That said, the problem sounds more like one of poor wood or draft.


----------



## swestall (Feb 17, 2008)

Good for scrap too. And, as an outside patio fireplace, like a chimnea only rustic (sort of).


----------



## mikeyny (Feb 18, 2008)

This stove has been  used since the late 70's to heat a small house about 1500 square ft. Along with a little fuel oil. The place is very open and has a loft. It seems to work well. It seems to me that it has much more value heating the house than on the lawn, much less in the scrap yard. but then again I am wood boiler guy so what should I know.  The only issue  I have is with the way that combustion air is regulated through the door. Since I have many yrs. experiance burning wood in a boiler and I am used to automatic dampers and other controls to regulate the burn cycle, I thought I would get a little educated advice from the hearth rm. about this old wood stove. Chinese knock off or not, it works. This is not an $1800.00 soapstone stove made last yr. It was free, came with the house and puts out some good heat. With a little time I will figure this one out on my own.


----------



## webbie (Feb 18, 2008)

From your description it sounds like a Jotul copy....or possibly of a Morso 1125.

Look at these drawings and let me know which one is close:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Jotul_Stoves_-_Identify_Older_Models/
or
https://www.hearth.com/gallery/pics/woodcoal/source/1125.html


----------



## mikeyny (Feb 18, 2008)

The picture of the second stove is almost identical. My stove has 3 legs, 2 in front and 1 in the back and also has a damper in the stack outlet at the top. 
                                                                                                     Mike


----------



## webbie (Feb 18, 2008)

OK, so that is a morso 1125 copy.

This stove, as you see, had no real air control. The Morso model took air in in two ways.

1. A tiny bit though the hollow door handle
2. The door handle allows the doors to close - and then the tightness of them to be adjusted. In this way, the air leaking in around the doors was varied by how far you turn the handle in.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wonderwoman (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks admin for posting those links. i came searching for the kind of wood stove that is sitting in our house. it was here when we bought our house 10 years ago. we used it before the kids were born just as we used the fireplace in an adjacent room, but stopped using both when they were babies for fear of an accident. (we figured we could resume use when they got older). now we have decided to get rid of the wood stove because it is just hideous and actually have a couple people interested in buying it even though i read on here it is supposedly junk? problem is, somewhere along the line the kids swiped the door handle and we need a handle on there before we can give it to somebody! 

going by the pics in your link, it is a box type. it says "franklin cast products 1979" on the side. the front door has a number 100 on it and a circle below it with FCP in the center of it. on the top box level of the stove is the word Scandia. the 4 legs are about 7.5 inches long. i'm not sure what exact model this is but i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to try and find a handle for the door.

thanks in advance.

editing: it looks like #118 from your first link except the legs are not that long and they are not straight, they are pretty curved. mine also has a house on the side and some animals or something...its hard to see because one side is facing in towards a brick wall and the other side is facing out.


----------



## wisfarmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello, I have also got a sandia wood stove recently, the instruction booklet says that it was made for frankin cast production, who are now out of business that i hear.  i found a picture on this forum of it, it is refered to as "combifires", i got it from a friend and was planning to put it in my outside work shop which is about 125 squar feet.  but i have been reading on this forum that it is not the best of wood stoves,

my vents from the back and was at one time in a house with a block chimmy. it is also made to go up though the roof. any suggestions how to hook this up,

i tryed to contact the Scandia in Austrial by e-mail, have not hear anything from them, any in put on this would be helpful.

thanks   david


----------



## webbie (Apr 3, 2008)

Scandia stoves were not made in europe nor would any company there know about them. They were given that name by the US importer for not reason other than to fool the public. The company was driven out of business by law suits, because they stole trademarks and copyrights of other stoves companies.


----------



## wisfarmer (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks  admn.  I guess that's why they never answered my e-mail,  They have a web site, but i guess they just left it here.  It was in Austrial.  

So now my question is if I hook this up to vent pipe which is the best way to do it?  It is set up to be vent out the back. but I have hear that it is best to go up and out the roof.   I am wondering if I can still vent it out the back and then put a elbow on it and go stright up and out the roof.  

has anyone out there had vent from the stove this way.  I have been told that if you go through the wall and then stright up that there is more chance of a chimmy fire.

I would appricate any thoughts on this.

thanks      wisconsin farmer            david


----------



## webbie (Apr 4, 2008)

A stove can usually be vented out from the back and then a el or a tee installed on the rear - black stovepipe can then be used to go up and connect to the stainless steel chimney installed up through the roof. You are correct that an interior chimney up through the roof is much better than one which goes out and up.

Here are some basics on woodstove installation:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/installing_a_woodstove


----------

